# My Scan pics



## smile4loubie (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a scan at what they thought was 7 weeks - turns out I was only 5 lol then another one at when I was 7 weeks.

So here is my 5 week scan (baby is 3.2mm long) All you could see was a mass pulsating (it was that small they had to do an internal scan... WITH A PROBE hahaha)






And here is my actual 7 week scan (baby is 10.2mm long - so grown 7mm in 2 weeks!!) This time you could see the heart beating not the whole baby .





My due date is now 25th May... I'm due to get married 3rd June. Oh well I did say I wanted it to be a family occassion.


----------



## am64 (Oct 17, 2010)

ahhh thats soooo cool loubie !!! my D was 4 days late ...my S 10days so maybe you should think about having your wedding in the maternity wing !!! hahaa


----------



## Steff (Oct 17, 2010)

Aww lovely piccies so sweet xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 17, 2010)

am64 said:


> ahhh thats soooo cool loubie !!! my D was 4 days late ...my S 10days so maybe you should think about having your wedding in the maternity wing !!! hahaa



Well I cant believe I'm saying this but lets hope they induce me lol or I'll give birth going up the aisle if I have to. lmao


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 17, 2010)

hi my due date should be 11 of may with my LMP but i have to have the next scan for a proper due date


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 17, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> hi my due date should be 11 of may with my LMP but i have to have the next scan for a proper due date



That was my orignial due date but they changed it at my 7 week scan =)


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 18, 2010)

How exciting, your going to be very busy with your wedding too. All fun stuff though 

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't see the photos! *cries*


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I can't see the photos! *cries*



I suspect Loubie has moved them in photobucket so it loses the reference here.


----------



## smile4loubie (Oct 19, 2010)

http://s748.photobucket.com/albums/xx127/smileloubie/Baby/ here you go everyone thought id create a separate photo album & just keep it up dated =) x


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow they look amazing hun! I've also got mine on Photobucket but have only one album lol. Just search xxlu_luxx18 for mine. xx


----------

